# Sendmail question



## Karolis (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi there, I'm new on FreeBSD and I want to configure sendmail. I was reading SendMail-Configuration for a long time, and was trying to setup it on */etc/mail* dir  , but I really dont know how to do it step by step without mistakes.

Maybe someone can tell me the first steps about it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2010)

What about that documentation do you not understand?


----------



## Karolis (Feb 28, 2010)

If I have an existing email, for example *hello@gmail.com*, and I view these configuration files:

*/etc/mail/access.sample* - I did not change anything here 'cause I think it's default settings and I don't need to update it.

*/etc/mail/aliases* - In this file beside *root* by default here are "me@my.domain" so here i need to change it to "hello@gmal.com" or something different (maybe localuser ) ?

*/etc/mail/local-host-names* I don't have this file, but in the same directory (/etc/mail/) here is *freebsd.mc* file with some text about 'SMART_HOST', your.isp.mail.server' . So maybe here is the place where I need to change it to my existing email?

And the main file */etc/mail/sendmail.cf* really don't understand how to update it and and where exactly i need to write my existing information, so I ask here ;/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2010)

If you don't handle email for your own domain and if you don't need MX records and MX servers, trying to run and configure Sendmail is pretty pointless. Just set your ISP's smtp server in your email program, and be done with it, I'd say.


----------



## Karolis (Mar 2, 2010)

I exactly need to configure SENDMAIL, but i can't find the main place where i need to set up my smtp (for example: smtp.gmail.com - outgoing) and another incomming (imap.gmail.com) ;/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

Sendmail doesn't retrieve email from an IMAP server (your mail client, e.g. Thunderbird does that), and sending email to Gmail requires SASL, I believe. Sendmail is not needed for that either, because any email client can be made to work with Gmail. Why do this the complicated way? Use your email client's capabilities.

If you really need to read more:
http://www.google.com/search?q=sendmail+gmail

If you have zero experience with Sendmail to begin with, this is probably not a task you want to undertake.


----------

